# Would you........



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Be able to hold down two jobs??????

After being made redundant last summer I was fortunate enough to walk straight into another job with another company but only on a part time basis. Recently my mate has told me of a possible driving job that could come up at his place so I've been working along side him on the odd day off so I can get a feel for the job. Then yesterday when I was at my part time job my manger informed me of a supervisor position coming up soon and said I should go for it but its still only 16hrs working sat and sun.

So basically if these two jobs came off I'd be a delivery driver mon-fri and a supervisor sat-sun hardcore seven day weeks lol. Would it be worthwhile doing this or would being taxed on two jobs not make it worth while? I've not got a clue about this whole tax thing so any advice would be welcomed :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes , And I did when I was younger 7 days a week for a couple of years 

Now though i still do 65 hours a week over 5 days sometimes a bit more , But I cherish my weekends and spending them with the family , i'm a bit more settled in my life now , But I'm still doing 20 hours more than a 9 to 5 job , But I don't mind I'm used to it 
. 
If your able to do it and it isn't going to mentally drain you then do it whilst you can


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Whether you have one or several jobs, it has no bearing on the amount of tax to be paid, it's only based on aggregated earnings, and as we all love and know, the more you earn the more tax you will pay.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

S63 said:


> Whether you have one or several jobs, it has no bearing on the amount of tax to be paid, it's only based on aggregated earnings, and as we all love and know, the more you earn the more tax you will pay.


So lets say one job has a yearly income of £13,500 but having two jobs would make a combined income of £18,500 would there be a big increase in tax or not so much?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

It may sound quite straightforward but having no days off at all will drain you. I work 5 days a week as standard but do lots of overtime so mostly work 7 days straight few weeks straight and it can be very tough going. Everyone needs the odd day or two to rest. At one point I was working so much that I stated to get mouth ulcers and would itch everywhere and I wasn't sure what was happening then my doctor asked how often I work and when I told him he said straight away your body is drained and tired and is stressed so its not good for your health either. Just he careful if you do choose to decide to take both positions. It will be very tough going.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

yep, hard work but the money paid for it. 

use to 8-5.30 then into town for the next job 6-12 bonus being i was able to get a quick bite to eat at the second job so i was spendind hardly any money as i wasnt able to. 

kept it up for 4 months was hard work but i was able to save a big chunk of money.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

pee said:


> So lets say one job has a yearly income of £13,500 but having two jobs would make a combined income of £18,500 would there be a big increase in tax or not so much?


The increase would only be in relation to a percentage of the extra earnings. Look at it this way.....

You can earn about 9k which is called a personal allowance and not taxed. Any further earnings from this, up to 42k ish are taxed at 20% (the basic rate).

So, if you earn £13500 you will be taxed 20% on £4500 = £900. If you earn £18500, you will be taxed on the additional £5000 @ 20% so £1000 too, making it £1900 tax on the £18500. :thumb:

The 20% rate is something you can live with, the annoyance comes with the high rate once you earn over £42k which is 40% on anything over.


----------

